# CHIHUAHUA-Ex-pat



## KRAmerican (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm not sure i'm using this site right and don't like posting stuff on the internet but... I live in Chihuahua and seems not many Americans are living here (or more than for several weeks for work or school). I'm recently married for the first time, lived here 4 years, still trying to learn the language in a more fluid, natural, easy way. I do love living here but would love it more often with more contacts and if fluent. My husband is Mexican, from here, bi-lingual and great man with an enormous, loving family. We are very blessed! Interested in meeting some Americans here. Let me know if you'd like to chat or get together. Maybe we could help each other adjust or w/ the language or just w/ conversation.  Kaye


----------



## clearreason (Aug 15, 2011)

*Im going to chihuahua, chihuahua need friends*

Hello, I will be going to chihuahua,cihuahua and I would like to make some contacts/friends before I arrive. Also, I would like to know what to expect, what the culture is like, dangers, places to go or avoid. Thank you


----------



## KRAmerican (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, I was born/raised in Ohio. Maybe you could send me your email - would rather correspond that way vs. open/public format.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

KRAmerican said:


> Hi, I was born/raised in Ohio. Maybe you could send me your email - would rather correspond that way vs. open/public format.


KR,
There is a private messaging system as part of this forum that can be used for conversations that you don't want broadcast to all users. With 15 posts, this system is available to you. Just click on the username of someone you want to send a message to and a drop down menu will have an option to send a private message. However, clearreason is a new member and the private message system is not available to new members until after they have posted 5 messages. This is to make it difficult for spammers to send messages to users.


----------



## clearreason (Aug 15, 2011)

KRAmerican said:


> Hi, I was born/raised in Ohio. Maybe you could send me your email - would rather correspond that way vs. open/public format.


Please see the post below about using the system expat has to coorspond in private. I will have 5 post within moments. thanks


----------



## KRAmerican (Aug 4, 2011)

clearreason said:


> Please see the post below about using the system expat has to coorspond in private. I will have 5 post within moments. thanks


Hi, i can't figure out how to send the private msg (this is nuts;o) i can see how to write a private msg but can't figure out how to address it to you. I'm sorry, i'm a bit of a computer boob, the emailing is easier for me to manage but will wait for you if you're not comfortable sending the email. Sure hope you are well, Kaye.


----------



## clearreason (Aug 15, 2011)

*I will be there in a couple days*



KRAmerican said:


> Hi, i can't figure out how to send the private msg (this is nuts;o) i can see how to write a private msg but can't figure out how to address it to you. I'm sorry, i'm a bit of a computer boob, the emailing is easier for me to manage but will wait for you if you're not comfortable sending the email. Sure hope you are well, Kaye.


Hi Kaye,
Sorry to be responding so late but I just got busy in life and put this whole trip to Chihuahua off for awhile. My mail is lonniegray at live com if you want to wrtie me there. How are things in Chihuahua city lately? Better or Worse? I think I will be somewhere in the northern end. Any advice? Suggestions? Thanks, Lonnie


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

KRAmerican said:


> Hi, i can't figure out how to send the private msg (this is nuts;o) i can see how to write a private msg but can't figure out how to address it to you. I'm sorry, i'm a bit of a computer boob, the emailing is easier for me to manage but will wait for you if you're not comfortable sending the email. Sure hope you are well, Kaye.


The private message system is not available to members until after they have posted 5 messages. This is to prevent spammers from signing up and flooding people with junk messages.


----------



## folsom73 (Dec 29, 2011)

KRAmerican said:


> Hi, I'm not sure i'm using this site right and don't like posting stuff on the internet but... I live in Chihuahua and seems not many Americans are living here (or more than for several weeks for work or school). I'm recently married for the first time, lived here 4 years, still trying to learn the language in a more fluid, natural, easy way. I do love living here but would love it more often with more contacts and if fluent. My husband is Mexican, from here, bi-lingual and great man with an enormous, loving family. We are very blessed! Interested in meeting some Americans here. Let me know if you'd like to chat or get together. Maybe we could help each other adjust or w/ the language or just w/ conversation.  Kaye


Hi I just moved to Chihuahua from Calif. 4 weeks ago. I'd be interested in knowing more about the city......have a great day


----------



## KRAmerican (Aug 4, 2011)

Not sure what you're interested in knowing about??? Hope you're having a good stay so far.


----------

